# Small Block Thanksgiving



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry for being so late with this....just spied it this afternoon. Here is a primer on road turkey....http://autos.aol.com/article/how-to-cook-turkey-engine-manifold/

Regards, Mike


----------

